# For the fun: Do the Meshuggah-face contest



## rgk7 (Apr 1, 2013)

So who can do it better than me?
Original:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Meshuggah_Kidman2_2008_Prague.jpg

Me:


----------



## muffinbutton (Apr 1, 2013)

This thread is going to be great.


----------



## skeels (Apr 1, 2013)

That's pretty damn good. 

I'll need to practice.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's me after I shaved my head for cancer research:


----------



## flexkill (Apr 1, 2013)

skeels said:


> That's pretty damn good.
> 
> I'll need to practice.



Cmon man....just take a shot of you shopping for groceries or something....I mean you pretty much look like this all the time right???


EDIT: Example......


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well as I was pissed by a girl I took a pic of myself looking real mad/metalface sitting in front of that Meshuggah poster which I sent to my buddy SOULDREAD on fb...

He was like: ahaha!  Now do a meshuggah-face


So he also brought back a smile on my face!

Thanks for that man! 

Stay heavy


----------



## Manurack (Apr 2, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

This is the Meshuggah face thread, not the Annihilator Jeff Waters look-a-like thread


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't think I can beat DaddleCecapitation, but here are mine.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread should bring the


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 2, 2013)

This went so much better than expected!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 2, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> This went so much better than expected!



YES!!!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 2, 2013)

Come on people. We all have faces!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Apr 2, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> This went so much better than expected!


I think you're looking for the "black metal musicians without the corpse paint" thread. Too grim and/or frostbitten.


----------



## kamello (Apr 2, 2013)

not mine (I can't do the Mesh-face, sadly  ) but here is a pic of a friend wich I posted here without his authorization , gonna send him the thread later (I expect mockery toward him guys  ) 






OH OH OH, ALSO, OT, does he look like Drewsif Stalin?


----------



## flexkill (Apr 2, 2013)

kamello said:


> OH OH OH, ALSO, OT, does he look like Drewsif Stalin?


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha greeeeaaat!


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 3, 2013)

rgk7 said:


> So who can do it better than me?
> Original:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/Meshuggah_Kidman2_2008_Prague.jpg
> 
> Me:



This is not legit at all, becouse I can see your eyes, not just you eyeballs.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 3, 2013)

I would like to think I did good.


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 3, 2013)

rgk7 said:


>



Nailed it


----------



## crg123 (Apr 3, 2013)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> I don't think I can beat DaddleCecapitation, but here are mine.



Gotta give me photo credit doobie especially for that AMAZING (sarcasm) rendering of you that totally took more then 5 minutes... haha


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 3, 2013)

^^^ is there a Meshuggah - like pattern in the pizza?


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 3, 2013)

rgk7 said:


>



DATS MAH PIZZA!!


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't mind the hat hair... my mouth hurts after trying to take the picture


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> ^^^ is there a Meshuggah - like pattern in the pizza?



It has a piece of mozzarella on each of the 8 slices with 4 large slices of pepperoni spread between half of the slices of pizza and 5 slices of pepperoni spread over the other half, creating a 9/8 against 4/4 pizzametre rhythm cooked at 425 DPMs (Degrees Per Minute). 

Oh, wait...it's just a plain cheese pizza...never mind...


----------



## flexkill (Apr 3, 2013)

rgk7 said:


>



DUUUUUDE!!!!! That is fucking AWESOME!!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am Jens


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 3, 2013)

This is the best that I can do.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 3, 2013)

^ That's awesome. 

But this...



leftyguitarjoe said:


> I am Jens



 /thread


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 4, 2013)

Photoshop eyes here?!


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2013)

rgk7 said:


> Photoshop eyes here?!



Looks like flash reflection?


----------



## leandroab (Apr 4, 2013)

dcoughlin1 said:


> This is the best that I can do.



Dude, wtf is this? ahahhahaha


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 4, 2013)

kamello said:


> not mine (I can't do the Mesh-face, sadly  ) but here is a pic of a friend wich I posted here without his authorization , gonna send him the thread later (I expect mockery toward him guys  )


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 4, 2013)

+1


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2013)

leandroab said:


> Dude, wtf is this? ahahhahaha


Looks like some fucked up 3D rendering of The Rock....lol


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, have to take a chance  
Sorry for the potato - like quality tho.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Oh man....priceless!!!!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 4, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> Ok, have to take a chance
> Sorry for the potato - like quality tho.



That looks more like Adam DeVine in this video at 1:20 and 2:23


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe, maybe I'll post my face but first I'd like to coin a term here and hope it goes as viral as the Harlem Shake:

*Jensing. *

Yep. Or Jens Kidmanning, but that doesn't sound flashy enough. First we had Planking, Scarlett Johansoning, then Owling, guys... This is the next big thing. OT deserves a nobel prize and a statue!


----------



## rgk7 (Apr 4, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> Maybe, maybe I'll post my face but first I'd like to coin a term here and hope it goes as viral as the Harlem Shake:
> 
> *Jensing. *
> 
> Yep. Or Jens Kidmanning, but that doesn't sound flashy enough. First we had Planking, Scarlett Johansoning, then Owling, guys... This is the next big thing. OT deserves a nobel prize and a statue!



post your fawking face


----------



## sear (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't get it. That's just the face I normally make when I hear Meshuggah songs, because the clot breaks free, goes straight to my brain and I lose all motor function for the next several minutes.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh man, cleaning out old storage boxes I found this picture. Had to put it in this thread. I was 11, I think.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## rgk7 (Nov 17, 2013)

Uuuhm...
Bump?
Bwahaha!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys...I think I did it wrong:


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 23, 2013)

Expect my entry after I attend the Disney Light Parade this afternoon. Nothing more brutal than the Disney Light Parade.


----------



## Djazzy (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 23, 2013)

Here ya go.


----------

